# Just finished my daughter's first deer.



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

wow you did a beautiful job!


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow... That's what they mean when they say, "Doe Eyes".


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

You are truly a master at your craft... Some of the best I have seen


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

sweet job there! congrats


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great mount


----------



## mikeb2012 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, nicely done. I initially thought the first pict was a really nice trail cam picture. Very nice.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice , what a trophy for her


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Work of art and great job by your daughter.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount ,Congrats to both you and your daughter on her first deer ,and only 8 years old .Way to go dad .


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate all the nice comments. It's hanging I our gun room with all the bucks. And it means more than any of them.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Very nice work! Does are a lot more challenging to pull off than bucks. Congrats to you and your daughter, she will remember that for the rest of her life.


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Matt we meet at the Ohio show a few years back. And your right, I'd rather mount 3 bucks than one doe. 
Thanks 
Brian.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Greenback (Oct 27, 2013)

One of the best doe mounts ive seen :icon_salut:


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## brian33080 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. 
Brian


----------

